# Hand Knitted "Woodland Blueberry" Sweater With Matching Brimmed Hat



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Another Woodland Berry design. Size caters from 26 inch chest to 36 inch chest.
ww.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woodland-blueberry-child-adult-sweater-with-brimmed-hat
£2.50


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a cute set!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> What a cute set!


Ahh thank you mollyannhadxx


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cute set and so is your lovely model.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

harter0310 said:


> Cute set and so is your lovely model.


Thank you very much harter0310. Have a lovely Halloweenxx


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

As usual what marvellous work you do - Once again thank you for sharing your talent with us. I really love the hat. This little girl will never get cold I am sure of that. 
:thumbup: X10


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater,beautiful color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh thank you Cheryl. Beth and I have lots of fun. She is out tonight and she wants to look very vampee and wants her hair bushed up like a witch. I hope those horns don't grow on her head againxx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and hat. She is quite the model! She always does such a good job. Does she like what you knit? She is a cute girl!!!! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> Beautiful sweater and hat. She is quite the model! She always does such a good job. Does she like what you knit? She is a cute girl!!!! ;0)


Hi Sandiego. Beth always wonders what I am going to put her in next. She likes wearing the garments. I did a particular design where Beth wanted me to place acorns on it so she is also contributing to the designs too which is great fun. She also does a spot of photoshoot spotting for me. This latest location was spotted by Beth as the woods looks spooky and less green from other areas of the woodland and it was still beautiful and we had lots of funxx


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Both!!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Your works, in my opinion, are like a piece of art. They are beautiful and very complex. Amazing! You must ALWAYS have a set of needles in your hands..do you ever sleep?! ;-)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Your works, in my opinion, are like a piece of art. They are beautiful and very complex. Amazing! You must ALWAYS have a set of needles in your hands..do you ever sleep?! ;-)


Totally agree!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, very pretty set! I love how the textured stitch looks in this yarn. Love all the pictures, they are wonderful! Beth is an adorable little model


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Your pattern link isn't working -think you've left out a w
Love this pattern -thanks.


----------



## linda f (Apr 27, 2012)

Is this knitted in uk arran wool like the owl design? which knits up beautifully, thanks Linda x


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I love seeing your work. You make all you do fun and beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another adorable set, beautiful work


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful set and model


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, just love the detailed work on the sweater.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I have 4 granddaughters. One was just born last Feb. Do you have any patterns in 12 months - 2 years. I like the unique designs you have designed.


----------

